# Marking? (On tortoises)



## Peytons torts (Nov 13, 2014)

I was just wondering what do you use to mark hatchlings I've seen like colored dots sometimes on hatchlings shells what do they use?


----------



## puffy137 (Nov 13, 2014)

As I had 12 hatchlings this year I've just marked them with numbers written in black permanent marker pen on their shells. For the older ones I've painted pink & blue patches on their shells with acrylic paint,to denote the sexes I'm sure about, & their names in the marker on top of that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2014)

I have dropped a tiny spot of nail polish inside a scute. One spot, two spots, etc.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 14, 2014)

Paint pens from the hobby shop/craft store have proven semi-permanent and safe.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 14, 2014)

We typically use several colors of finger nail polish to mark our hatchlings. We usually only mark the ones that are picked out and sold.


----------

